# Parenting classes



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Im trying to find parenting classes but im not having much luck. Im planning on having kids in about five years but want my H and I to learn everything we can about our parenting style, etc. Other then a church (we're not religious) where's a good place to find parenting classes?


----------



## Claira (Aug 18, 2010)

How to teach your child Manners:
1. Set a good example. It's unfair to expect politeness of a child if his parents are not 
polite themselves.
2. Start using words and phrases like 'please,' 'thank you,' 'excuse me,' 'I'm sorry,' and 
'may I?' as early as possible around your child. Encourage your child to do the same.
Take care what language you use around children; they mimic the way adults speak.

3. Ask your child to address adults with a certain degree of formality - that is, Ms. Lee, 
Mrs. Doe, Mr. Smith - unless the adult tells them to do otherwise

4. Avoid ignoring bad behavior or waiting to talk about it. Address a rule as soon as 
your child breaks it.

5. Bring up the behavior again in private so you can discuss it more thoroughly and 
make sure your child understands how to behave in the future.

6. Praise your child for good behavior.
_____________
Learning Chocolate


----------

